# Posting Pictures



## savannahsmoker (Jun 15, 2012)

How do I post pictures?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 15, 2012)

Just click that icon (in the red box below) then choose the pic you want from your computer


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2012)

When posting a reply or starting a new thread.... In the tool bar, scroll across to "Insert Image" and click on it..... Click "choose file"... find the file on your computer of the pic you want to upload...  double click on it.... then click submit...  There are applications in the "Articles" on the tool bar on the main page also with directions for other storage places to upload from.....  Dave

Second best again...   Good job S2K9K.....


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks all.

Can I load a picture from PhotoBucket?


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 15, 2012)

OK got it and thanks all for the help.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 15, 2012)

I believe you can but I don't use Photobucket so I can't help you there but I'm sure someone will be along to help or try using the search bar up top for a quicker answer.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes you can.

~Martin


----------



## desjeany (Mar 23, 2013)

Not letting me upload pics from my iPhone, any suggestion?  People are getting annoyed I'm not posting pics, but I'm trying.


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 23, 2013)

Desjeany said:


> Not letting me upload pics from my iPhone, any suggestion?  People are getting annoyed I'm not posting pics, but I'm trying.



Are you using the mobile site?


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 23, 2013)

Are you using the mobile mode? And have you downloaded the latest updates for your phone?


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't have an iphone but I reviewed some threads about this and I think you need to be on the mobile site. At the very bottom of any page you will see 2 buttons, "Mobile" and "Desktop", choose mobile and see if that works.


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 23, 2013)

image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Mar 23, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Mar 23, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Mar 23, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Mar 23, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Mar 23, 2013


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 23, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I don't have an iphone but I reviewed some threads about this and I think you need to be on the mobile site. At the very bottom of any page you will see 2 buttons, "Mobile" and "Desktop", choose mobile and see if that works.















image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Mar 23, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 23, 2013)

Alicia, do you mind if I plagiarize your screen shots and write a tutorial for this? We have had a lot of people ask this question and an article would be a big help.


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 23, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Alicia, do you mind if I plagiarize your screen shots and write a tutorial for this? We have had a lot of people ask this question and an article would be a big help.



Have at it! Let me know if you need additional shots to assist in clarifying or expanding the topic.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 23, 2013)

smokeusum said:


> Have at it! Let me know if you need additional shots to assist in clarifying or expanding the topic.



Thanks! 
That looks pretty straight forward, I'm just going to move it into an article so it's easy to find.


----------



## desjeany (Mar 23, 2013)

Did everything Alicia posted, and after going to a screen that says embedding image for a while it just returns back with no image code at all.  ???


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 23, 2013)

Desjeany said:


> Did everything Alicia posted, and after going to a screen that says embedding image for a while it just returns back with no image code at all.  ???



Hang tight, working on the same issue with someone else... It's an iPhone setting... Bear with me.. Meanwhile make sure your preference screen for SMF looks like this:












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Mar 23, 2013


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 23, 2013)

Settings->General->Cellular 
Just troubleshooting at this point. 












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Mar 23, 2013


----------



## desjeany (Mar 26, 2013)

Still no luck posting pics


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2013)

Desjeany said:


> Still no luck posting pics


Time to switch to google chrome or firefox.....  I have used  MSN and IE, and they have had problems...


----------



## desjeany (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll give it a try.


----------



## desjeany (Mar 27, 2013)

image.jpg



__ desjeany
__ Mar 27, 2013





Teat


----------



## desjeany (Mar 27, 2013)

Worked!  Sorry meant test.


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 27, 2013)

Desjeany said:


> Worked!  Sorry meant test.


So what did you do different?


----------



## desjeany (Mar 27, 2013)

Used Google Chrome


----------



## johndeer (Feb 17, 2014)

2014-02-06 06.20.08.jpg



__ johndeer
__ Feb 17, 2014






breakfast


----------

